# canada, bulls,and immagration oh my!



## L.C. (Apr 18, 2009)

i met some cool kids in buffalo and after kicking it with them for a while decided to hop-out with them. we also had someone going with us for the first time. we got to the road at the csx yard and abull stopped us along with 2 local b+w's.there was 5 of us plus 2 pooches. well we all ended up in cuffs, after giving us the breeze they turned us loose. after all we didn't even make it onto railroad property. so we got the message and hoofed it over to the ns yard.the next morning a open boxcar conveniantly stopped in front of us. a quick sprint and a hand to the vertically challenged we were off after a short wait. we started to snake through a bunch of switches and lost our sense of direction. we all know how well compasses work in railcars[they don't due to the rubbing metal magnatising everything i guess].well a quick flashback:i was drinking brews with a kid a few days before. we were beside a tennis court and a two mile,and he said that the tracks we were by went to canada. flash foward: about a half hour later i saw the tennis court pass by. i shared my knowledge only to here a 'what the hell does he know about riding trains?". well we peeked out the door and we saw the bridge and 2 border patrol suv's.we ducked back in and sat in silence. we exchanged only stares that said things like 'i just crapped myself ", "what did we just do?!', "my mom's gonna kill me" as we rolled across the water into canada.a few miles into canada our train stopped in a small yard and the unit broke off. we decided to make a run for a small bank covered with bushes. we figured we would hop back after a booze run. well only 2 of us had id's [one of the reasons we didn't walk across the peace bridge back] myself and the newbie. so we hiked the 3-4 miles to the booze store to find it was closed for memorial day.[an american holiday right?] well a man told us the off duty place or whatever its called was open and sold.after walking there they told us we couldn't buy beer because we didn't have a damn car!!! so we got water $3.50 and a pouch of tobacco $11.00 and headed back the 4 miles back to share the news.ready, set, dt. i suggested we should go in the boxcar because it would be more comfortable.all night into the morning nothing going to toranto or the u.s. stopped.around lunch a worker hanging on a unit passed by. a short time later a ns bull came and yanked us.he was asking us if we paid money to get into canada or if we were forced to be there.he thorouly interrogated us and took a buttload of photos of us and our tattoos. he said he was going to give us federal charges and immagration was on its way. we sat and joked with him about cavity searches and such. when immagration came he said he wouldn't charge us if we told everyone ns bulls are a**holes. well ns bulls are a**holes. immagration came and said they were deporting us. the newbie was in cuffs for the second time plus another and rode with the bull. the rest of us and the pooches rode in the immagration van sands the cuffs. the one was a big punk fan,he played sex pistols and social d on the radio. he told us about drinking brews with lars when rancid's tour bus went through customs going to canada. when la migra turned us over to the u.s. athourities they told us to beat feet. after we decided to hitch to rochester and not risk another screw up.,


----------



## veggieguy12 (Apr 18, 2009)

Thanks for the tale.
So only if you're gonna be driving, they'll sell you alcohol? Weird store...


----------



## Shoestring (Apr 18, 2009)

*Well, with a "Tax and Duty Free" store, the deal is that after you make your purchase, you have to exit into the other country. When I was on the USA side of Nogales, I walked into the "Tax and Duty Free" store there, but in order for them to sell to me, I had to enter Mexico afterwards. Same thing happened with me at Sumas, Washington border at Canada as well as Calais, Maine border with Canada. (Except your cigarettes at the Mexican/USA border are only $8.00 a carton and beer is somewhat cheaper that in the USA). Canada too has alcohol that's a bit cheaper at those Tax/Duty-free stores than in surrounding areas "within" Canada, but not by much..........*


----------

